# mas é ...



## Maragato76

Tengo una duda con esta frase, que aparece en el siguiente contexto: es una chica que le dice a su amiga que quiere cambiar los pantalones que acaba de comprar y coger una talla más grande, a lo que responde su amiga:

* Ora essa! Nem penses nisso! Ficas tão gira com elas! *Vamos mas é embora*, que já é tarde demais.

La situación de ese mas y el verbo entre "ir embora" me descoloca un poco. Supongo que significa "*pero vamonos*".


----------



## Carfer

_'mas é'_ tem aqui uma função enfática. Na realidade, afora a ênfase, não acrescenta nada à frase, que poderia dizer-se simplesmente _'vamos embora'._ Usa-se, em geral, em situações em que queremos dar realce à nossa opção por contraponto a uma outra que não desejamos. Neste caso, quem diz prefere ir-se embora a ficar para trocar as calças por umas maiores.


----------



## Maragato76

¡*Carfer*, muito obrigado pela sua valiosa ajuda!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo lo traduciría así: _Pero vámonos ya_.


----------



## Maragato76

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo lo traduciría así: _Pero vámonos ya_.


 
Gracias *XiaoRoel*, también pillo tu apunte.


----------



## Maragato76

Estoy leyendo un diálogo de una lección de mi manual de texto. La acción transcurre en una casa, en la que la dueña le enseña las habitaciones a la amiga de su amiga y de repente dice: "*Mas vamos é preparar um café*". No puedo concebir que esa frase este bien construida. Sobra el verbo "ser" y la traducción es "pero vamos a preparar un café". Es de perogrullo, pero solo quiero confirmarlo...


----------



## Vanda

Maragato, quando falamos assim estamos sendo enfáticos. Por exemplo: o que eu vou fazer agora é dormir! 
Temos algumas discussões sobre o tema, deixe-me ver se acho.

Ah, foi você mesmo quem perguntou.... 

Juntei....


----------



## Maragato76

Vanda said:


> Maragato, quando falamos assim estamos sendo enfáticos. Por exemplo: o que eu vou fazer agora é dormir!
> Temos algumas discussões sobre o tema, deixe-me ver se acho.
> 
> Ah, foi você mesmo quem perguntou....
> 
> Juntei....


 
 Mis disculpas, *Vanda*, por no prestar atención, pero creía que solo se enfatizaba con estas tres palabras simultáneamente "más é embora". Esta situación es un poco distinta, a ver si se me queda en la cabeza.


----------



## Vanda

É apenas uma variação da outra construção:
vamos, mas é embora
vamos, mas é fazer café
vou é dormir
vou, mas é dormir

Enfatizando que se eu/nós vou/vamos fazer algo, o que vamos fazer não é aquilo que a outra pessoa pensa, mas sim: dormir, fazer café, etc.


----------



## Carfer

E acrescentando aos exemplos da Vanda, não usamos '_é_' apenas com o verbo '_ir_'. Podemos usar a mesma construção com muitos outros verbos:
_'Trata é de trabalhar'_
_'Larga mas é isso'_ (esta é bem esquisita, não é?)
_'Vê bem é o que diz esse documento'_
_'Não ponhas é cá mais os pés!_'
_'Anda mas é comer!_', etc.
As possibilidades são infinitas.


----------



## Istriano

Como vocês falam: 
_Eu queria é deixar tudo agora _ou _Eu queria era deixar tudo agora...
Se você quis é partir... ou Se você quis foi partir...

_Acho que prefiro_ é _invariável que praticamente se tornou um ''_filler'' _como _né?_


----------



## vf2000

Para responder essa pergunta, devemos dizer antes que é costume de quem fala português afirmar com o verbo e não com um simples "sim".

Você vai ao cinema?
Vou
Você ganhou a competição?
Ganhei
Você pagou a conta?
Paguei
Te convidaram para a festa?
Convidaram

Agora vejam como fica (às vezes é engraçado) as mesmas frases com o "mas é"
Você vai ao cinema?
Vou, mas é pra casa

Você ganhou a competição?
Ganhei, mas foi experiência

Você pagou a conta?
Paguei, mas foi um belo mico, pois o cheque não tinha fundo

Te convidaram para a festa?
Convidaram, mas foi para me retirar.

Na frase origem da pergunta;
Vamos trocar a calça?
Vamos, mas é embora (é um jeito de dizer "não")

Espero ter ajudado, AXÉ


----------



## Istriano

vf2000 said:


> Para responder essa pergunta, devemos dizer antes que é costume de quem fala português afirmar com o verbo e não com um simples "sim".
> 
> Você vai ao cinema?
> Vou
> Você ganhou a competição?
> Ganhei


Você vai no/ao/pro cinema?
-Vou/É. 

Você ganhou a competição?
-Ganhei/Foi/É  

Nossa língua é rica.


----------



## Maragato76

¡Gracias a tod@s por vuestras aclaraciones, son tantas y tantas que necesitaré muchas visitas a este hilo para empaparme bien acerca del tema!


----------



## Rascacielos

Maragato76 said:


> Tengo una duda con esta frase, que aparece en el siguiente contexto: es una chica que le dice a su amiga que quiere cambiar los pantalones que acaba de comprar y coger una talla más grande, a lo que responde su amiga:
> 
> * Ora essa! Nem penses nisso! Ficas tão gira com elas! *Vamos mas é embora*, que já é tarde demais.
> 
> La situación de ese mas y el verbo entre "ir embora" me descoloca un poco. Supongo que significa "*pero vamonos*".


 
Simple. La primera chica debe de haber preguntado algo como:
_Vamos ver se há um número maior para minhas calças?_

Y la amiga podría haber contestado:
_Não vamos ver mais calças, nós vamos embora..._

Sin embargo, de una manera irónica e inteligente, le salió así:
_Vamos mas é embora..._
O de otra manera:
_Vamos sim, mas vamos embora..._

O sea, la amiga hizo un juego con las palabras para decirle que "no vamos a hacer eso (seguir en la tienda), vamos a hacer aquello (marcharse)", lo que sólo gana sentido en portugués, por supuesto.

Entonces, una posibilidad de traducción libre sería:
*Vamos sí pero de aquí*


----------



## EUROPE-SPAIN

Hola,

Quería saber el significado en español de esta expresión, en el siguiente contexto:

Não faz mal. Vamos mas é entrar, que o filme já vai começar.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## englishmania

"Mas é" é enfático.

É o mesmo que dizer "Vamos entrar", mas "Vamos mas é entrar" acentua mais essa oposição entre ficar fora do cinema ("não faz mal" - talvez alguém tenha chegado atrasado e tenha pedido desculpa por isso) e entrar no cinema.
 Significa: Não vamos ficar aqui a falar; pelo contrário, vamos entrar.


A língua portuguesa tem algumas expressões usadas apenas para dar ênfase.
Vamos _mas é_ comer, que estou cheio de fome.
Eu quero _é_ ver o filme! 
Desculpa_ lá_.


----------



## Carfer

Es sólo una manera enfática de decir. Significa _'Entrad_'


----------



## EUROPE-SPAIN

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones Carfer y englishmania =O), ha sido de utilidad vuestras explicaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## carlosev

que valor tiene "é" en frases como "agora estou é cheio de fome" o "saiam é cedo de casa"?me da la impresion de que al traducirlas al español se puede suprimir sin más, pero no estoy seguro


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Carlos, 

Juntei a uma discussão sobre assunto já existente. Pr favor, leia os posts acima do seu.


----------



## okporip

Ocorreu-me que talvez esse uso enfático de "mas é" tenha correspondentes no espanhol. Aqui no cone sul das Américas, ele me parece ao menos semelhante às formas "_nomás_" e "_pues_".
_
Vámonos nomás, que ya se nos hace tarde.

Vámonos, pues, que ya se nos hace tarde._

Será que tenho razão na percepção da semelhança? Será que, na Espanha, por exemplo, essas formas resultariam compreensíveis?


----------



## Fanaya

okporip said:


> Ocorreu-me que talvez esse uso enfático de "mas é" tenha correspondentes no espanhol. Aqui no cone sul das Américas, ele me parece ao menos semelhante às formas "_nomás_" e "_pues_".
> _
> Vámonos nomás, que ya se nos hace tarde.
> 
> Vámonos, pues, que ya se nos hace tarde._
> 
> Será que tenho razão na percepção da semelhança? Será que, na Espanha, por exemplo, essas formas resultariam compreensíveis?



São compreensíveis ambas, sim. Soa-me estranho esse '_nomás_', pois é uma estrutura atípica aos meus olhos. Eu escreviria '_no más_'. Além disso, nós, espanhóis, não dizemos '_nomás_' ou '_no más_' para ênfase, mas entendemos porque, afinal de contas, ouve-se frequentemente nos filmes e telenovelas sul-americanos. Quanto ao '_pues_', usa-se, sem dúvida, a miúdo. Eu diria que é um bordão "muito espanhol" .


----------



## okporip

Fanaya said:


> São compreensíveis ambas, sim. Soa-me estranho esse '_nomás_', pois é uma estrutura atípica aos meus olhos. Eu escreviria '_no más_'. Além disso, nós, espanhóis, não dizemos '_nomás_' ou '_no más_' para ênfase, mas entendemos porque, afinal de contas, ouve-se frequentemente nos filmes e telenovelas sul-americanos. Quanto ao '_pues_', usa-se, sem dúvida, a miúdo. Eu diria que é um bordão "muito espanhol" .



Fiquei na dúvida sobre a grafia e fui ao RAE:
*
nomás**.*

* 1.     * adv. m._ Am. Mer._,_ C. Rica_,_ Hond._,_ Méx._ y_ Nic._ *no más*      (‖ solamente).

* 2.     * adv. m._ Am. Mer._,_ El Salv._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ U. en oraciones exhortativas, generalmente pospuesto, para añadir énfasis a la expresión. _Pase nomás._ _Atrévase nomás._

* 3.     * adv. m._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Col._,_ El Salv._,_ Nic._ y_ Ur._ Apenas, precisamente.



__


----------



## Weliton

Realmente temos esse costume de pôr o verbo "ser" nas frases pra enfatizar; legal notar isso!


Istriano said:


> Você vai no/ao/pro cinema?
> -Vou/É.
> 
> Você ganhou a competição?
> -Ganhei/Foi/É
> 
> Nossa língua é rica.


Também costumamos usar para concordância/confirmação o "*aham*" (que é um neologismo).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

carlosev said:


> que valor tiene "é" en frases como "agora estou é cheio de fome" o "saiam é cedo de casa"?me da la impresion de que al traducirlas al español se puede suprimir sin más, pero no estoy seguro


Si puedes suprimirla. Se trata de un refuerzo de énfasis.


----------

